# West Virginian....and new to AT



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

Just joined this forum, looked at the site several times and recently decided it was time to join. Love it so far....

Anyone looking to shoot in southern WV, PM me.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## ironhorse89 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT from another Mountaineer :shade:


----------



## Bowman Dan (Feb 15, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome :shade::shade: WV #1


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* CamoRoss. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome to AT fellow mountaineer!!!! What part of southern wv you in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------

